# alphaburner owners



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

absulutley not i cant wait have you shoot one


----------



## bucktaker1 (Feb 15, 2010)

pulled them back but is the 70% let off not that bad .What about holding it for long periods of time


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Heck ya! The burner is hands down the nicest bow i have ever owned. i shot em all before i bought it. I bought a 60lb Blackout burner. At 29" it shoots a 350 gr arrow 313fps! I don't have a problem holding this bad boy back for long periods of time. But you should shoot everything you can get your hands on. Good luck on your decision, hope you find one you can't live without. I can't wait to smoke a buck with the burner...:flame:


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

If youre prone to creep forward, be forewarned there is a very short valley before peak wt on the alpha burner. If you are using good back tension, it should not be an issue.


----------



## migaloo (Nov 15, 2006)

Alpha Burnt said:


> If youre prone to creep forward, be forewarned there is a very short valley before peak wt on the alpha burner. If you are using good back tension, it should not be an issue.



You will probably go through a learning curve hunting with this bow especially if you are not use to shooting spirals, you gotta keep it on the wall or you might see some tails waving at you.


----------



## elkkiller#4 (Mar 19, 2007)

it is an awesome hunting bow in my humble opinion I cannot wait for turkey season to get the first blood drawn with mine, they are super accurate. Mine shoots a 370 grain arrow at 306 thats 29'' 60 pounds. I am going to use this for all my hunting deer, elk, goat hopefully if I get drawn.


----------



## docholliday (Nov 8, 2006)

Unfortunately I have a short DL (27"), my burner is set at 75lbs, 27" dl, shooting a 412gr Beman MFX arrow @ 296fps. It went 310fps with a 365gr Gold Tip XT Hunter. In the last month I've shot 300-400 shots a week and I'm shooting a 300 league with it currently. I think it will do fine in the woods.


----------



## BUGMAN88 (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought one fr 3-D in red fusion but will probably own one for hunting in the fall. Love the spiral cams!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ks.bowhunter (Jan 20, 2009)

bucktaker1 said:


> i was wondering if the alphaburner would be a bad hunting bow do to the 70% let off what do you guys think


Nope.Everybody knows you can't kill a deer with anything less than 80% let off.Kinda makes me feel sorry for those traditional guys...LOL j/k..enjoy your new bow.I hope to be ordering one soon.


----------



## nigonjac (Feb 22, 2009)

THE BEST BOW I HAVE EVER LAYED HANDS ON...I am new to hoyt, but hoyt picked me up on their shooting staff, so i had to switch over and i took the alphaburner over every other hoyt bow, the spirals are awesome, they make take a lil while to get use to, but after about a week of shooting you get use to the letoff and what not, it is the most accurate bow i have ever shot....in other words...GET ONE!!!!


----------



## 1snapple (Jan 25, 2010)

I want one. To bad I'm only 14 and jobless. Once I get a job this summer I am planning on getting one. Right now I'm shooting a Diamond Razors Edge. It's nice but I want an upgrade. I'm planning on getting a back tension release. What is your set up for these? Thanks for all the help and reviews :smile:


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Best bow ive ever shot. I think they will be the bow that proves low brace height bows can win championships. (3D)


----------

